# Ευτυχισμένο 2012! Δίσεκτο, ξεδίσεκτο, δεν θα το βάλουμε κάτω!



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2011)

Άντε, λίγες ώρες έμειναν...

Προς το παρόν...






Πάμε όλοι στη Σαμόα; (Μπα, ξαναγύρισαν στις γερμανικές τους συνήθειες)...:woot:

Χρόνια πολλά, σε όλες και όλους!
Υγεία, ευημερία, ψυχραιμία!


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2011)

Και δόσιμο, μοίρασμα, αγκάλιασμα, αλληλοϋποστήριξη.
Η κρίση να μας κάνει καλύτερους ανθρώπους, όχι χειρότερους,

(Μήπως είναι καλή δουλειά να πουλάς πυροτεχνήματα στους Αυστραλούς;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2011)

...
Καλή χρονιά, να 'χουμε υγειά, μιαν αγκαλιά, πάντα παιδιά, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 31, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, φίλοι μου Λεξιλόγοι! Εύχομαι το 2012 να φέρει σε όλους όλους υγεία, δουλειά, και πολλές πολλές δημιουργικές ώρες παρέα, αλλά και πολλές ώρες για τους εαυτούς μας και τους αγαπημένους μας! Καλή η δουλειά, αλλά να ζούμε κιόλας!
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τη βοήθειά σας μέχρι τώρα, αλλά πάνω απ' όλα για το συναίσθημα της καλής συντροφιάς που μου δίνετε. Μέσ' από την καρδιά μου, τα καλύτερα! :) :) :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, με όσο λιγότερα μαργαριτάρια.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά και από μένα... 
Καλέ να ένα τραγουδάκι για το νέο έτος...


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά! Με υγεία, ευτυχία, δημιουργικότητα κι έμπνευση!


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία και αγάπη! Εύχομαι σε όλους σας να πάθετε ό,τι ποθείτε!


----------



## cougr (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλες και όλους! Εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο σε σας και στις οικογένειες σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2012)

Ένα από τα στάνταρ έργα του πρωτοχρονιάτικου δανέζικου ρεπερτορίου είναι η ουβερτούρα του Ήλιου, που συνέθεσε ο Δανός συνθέτης Καρλ Νίλσεν το 1902, ταξιδεύοντας στο Αιγαίο:


[...] Besides his well-known six symphonies, the Danish composer Carl Nielsen wrote many short orchestral works, one of the most famous being Helios Overture. In 1902, Nielsen signed a contract with the publisher Wilhelm Hansen, which allowed him to go to Athens, Greece, to join his wife Anne Marie Carl-Nielsen, who was one of the first sculptors allowed to make copies of the bas-reliefs and statues in the Acropolis Museum.

Anne Marie, who had been granted the Ancker Award, was studying Greek art, while Nielsen, being a man of many interests, was interested in Archaeology. The local conservatory placed a study room with a piano at Carl Nielsen’s disposal. Here he could sit and compose when he was not on excursions in the surrounding mountains with or without Anne Marie.[2] Nielsen's stay in Athens gave him the inspiration of a work depicting the sun rising and setting over the Aegean Sea, an overture which he called Helios. He began work on it in March 1903, and finished it on April 23 the same year.

The score is written for three flutes, two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons, four horns, three trumpets, three trombones, tuba, timpani, and strings.

The work begins as the sun ascends over the Aegean Sea, while strings, divided horns and woodwind sound a melody. This rises out of the darkness to a full orchestra, where fanfaring trumpets begin a striding theme, which returns later in the piece. From there woodwinds begin a graceful tune, from which brass sound. Strings begin to play, which draws the orchestra into a reprise of the striding theme and its fanfare. In the final measures, the music subsides as the sun sinks over the horizon of the sea. The average playing time is between ten and twelve minutes.

On the score, Nielsen wrote:

"Silence and darkness, The sun rises with a joyous song of praise, It wanders its golden way and sinks quietly into the sea." [...] (Wikipedia)​


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αν τελικά σας αρέσουν τα πυροτεχνήματα (ή σκεφτήκατε πιο σοβαρά την προοπτική για μια καλή εξαγωγική επιχείρηση), ιδού το σχετικό σόου από το Λονδίνο της ολυμπιακής χρονιάς (αν και η αποπάνω οβερτούρα πρέπει να είναι καλύτερη). Στην Αθήνα προσπαθήσαμε να πείσουμε τους πιστωτές μας ότι έχουμε φτάσει στο όριο και πιο κάτω δεν πάει.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία και αξιοπρέπεια! 

Και μην ξεχνάτε:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, και λίγο γέλιο από τις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ. (Μπορεί να προκαλεί κάποια θυμηδία και το πρόσωπο, αλλά εμένα το μάτι μου έπεσε στον τίτλο).


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Χαρά και ευτυχία, και (αν είναι δυνατόν) ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρουσες και ευχάριστες συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα  Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή τύχη σε όλους και όλες.


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2012)

...
Για το γενέθλιο του Νέου Έτους (¡Feliz año nuevo!)

Las Mañanitas - Vincente Fernandez





Ο παλιός είν' αλλιώς, μα ξεκουμπίστηκε· ο *Νέος *Έτος που κόπιασε κι έπιασε στασίδι είν' ωραίος! 

*Las Mañanitas* is a traditional Mexican birthday song sung in many Latin American countries at birthday parties, usually sung before eating cake and especially as part of the custom of serenading unmarried women. The tradition of the song can be tracked back to 1896 in the Mexican city Zacatecas. Perhaps the most famous rendition of Las Mañanitas is that performed by Pedro Infante in the movie _Nosotros los pobres (We the poor)_. 



Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David. | These are the songs that King David sang.
Hoy por ser día de tu santo, te las cantamos a ti. | Today because it is the day of your saint, we sing them to you. 
| 
Despierta,
_Año Nuevo_
, despierta, mira que ya amaneció | Wake up,
_New Year_
, wake up, see that the day has dawned 
ya los pajarillos cantan la luna ya se metió. | the birds sing, the moon has set.
|
Qué linda está la mañana en que vengo a saludarte | How lovely is the morning in which I come to greet you 
venimos todos con gusto y placer a felicitarte. | we all come with joy and pleasure to congratulate you.
|
El día en que tu naciste nacieron todas las flores | The day you were born all the flowers bloomed
y en la pila del bautismo cantaron los ruiseñores | and in the baptismal font sang the nightingales.
|
Ya viene amaneciendo, ya la luz del día nos dio. | The dawn has come, the light of the day is given to us. 
Levántate de mañana mira que ya amaneció. | Get up with the morning and see that it has dawned.


Άντε, τρώμε τη βασιλόπιτα και πάμε για καντάδα στις έμορφες!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Τρακόσες εξήντα πέντε και σήμερα μείνανε μόνο!...


----------



## chris (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! 
Χαμόγελα, ζεστές καρδιές, γεμάτες αγκαλιές και θετική σκέψη!
Η τύχη χτυπάει τις γελαστές πόρτες!


----------



## crystal (Jan 2, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά, γεμάτη υγεία και δημιουργικότητα!


----------



## Mindkaiser (Jan 2, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία και ενδιαφέρουσες λεξικογραφικές αναζητήσεις!


----------



## StellaP (Jan 2, 2012)

Δεν φτάνει που είναι δίσεκτο, τελειώνει και στις 21 Δεκεμβρίου!!


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 2, 2012)

Στιγμές πλήρεις νοήματος και δυνατές μέρες νά 'χουμε! Με μόνο οδηγό την έμπνευση....και εμπιστοσύνη στο χύμα κύμα...


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 2, 2012)

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ, έστω και λίγο όψιμα, καλή χρονιά, καλή ανάσταση και καλή συντέλεια, χιχιχι


----------

